
Amazon Guard Duty - Trisell
https://aws.amazon.com/guardduty/
======
dmead
is this a canned version of apache spot?

[http://spot.incubator.apache.org/](http://spot.incubator.apache.org/)

~~~
StudentStuff
Seems extremely similar, I see no reason for Amazon to build their own wheel
when one is freely available for them to resell access to as a managed
service.

~~~
p0rkbelly
Amazon almost always builds their own wheel...

------
nodesocket
Hear that sound? That's the sound of dozens of AWS security monitoring
startups going out of business.

------
chrisper
The website doesn't look good on mobile. Some text is covered by a button or
the title is too large for one line.

~~~
King-Aaron
"Amazon

GuardD

uty"

------
wilsstar007
Does Microsoft Azure have an equivalent of this service yet?

